# SO.. I met someone : )



## sd212

I always try to keep my posts short but i'm going to have fun and explain this one. Read on if you want!!!

Well, it has been a long long road and I had a major hiccup last weekend but since then I have felt like a million bucks.

I've quit smoking and for whatever reason (I think the backslide last weekend snapped me), have finally let go of my stbxw. I rode my motorcycle to work Friday and many of my coworkers did too. We went for a long lunch ride. Here I am, on top of the world. FINALLY!

So just when I think it couldn't get any better my employees start nagging me to go talk to this girl we work with. She has been asking about me, is perfect for me, blah blah blah. Big company so she's in a different building. I've been telling everyone I wasn't ready and didn't want to mess with that yet for the past couple months. My employees had been showing her pics of me and I guess she really wanted to meet me. Anyway...

It was Friday, I was so happy (for real happy) and so I finally just smiled and rode over to her campus. Walked right up to her and introduced myself :smthumbup:

Seems everyone was right, she and I hit it off immediately! We have SO much in common and she seems to be all the things I always wanted but didn't have. We talked for about 15 minutes and I completely felt butterflies and nervous. I had completely forgotten what that felt like. I had asked what her favorite coffee drink was so when I left I went over to the Starbucks and brought her back her fav drink. She smiled and blushed and I just smiled and went on my way.

Look, nothing may come of it or it may but I just can't believe how amazing I felt and feel after yesterday. 

Then her manager texted me later in the day... Said she really liked me and was super nervous and also felt like she was a giddy highschooler. 

*Ladies, That's a good thing, right?*


----------



## that_girl

:rofl: You're so cute! and giddy!

Yes, it's a good thing  LOL this is cute. Yay!


----------



## unsure78

super yea! good for you SD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

I love happy threads! I'm so glad things are looking up! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66

Good for you! Inspiring too!


----------



## LovesHerMan

Woohoo! You go, guy. I was going to include an admonition about taking things slowly, but the heck with that!


----------



## lamaga

Congrats! Good for you!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

lol, I need a manager to look out for me, too. In theory, this is just so wrong, having employees being involved in a work romance, manager involved, etc. But you know what, if everyone's feeling okay with it, so be it. I think it's so sweet you got her favorite drink from Starbuck's, assuming you had a safe way to transport it on your wheels?????


----------



## sd212

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> lol, I need a manager to look out for me, too. In theory, this is just so wrong, having employees being involved in a work romance, manager involved, etc. But you know what, if everyone's feeling okay with it, so be it. I think it's so sweet you got her favorite drink from Starbuck's, assuming you had a safe way to transport it on your wheels?????


LOL, I know what you mean about the work, manager, etc stuff but actually her manager is a good friend of mine and her's separately. Bonus is that her manager won't be her manager after this week. 

Oh, and the Starbucks is in the building she works in so no worries about me riding the bike and holding a coffee! :rofl:


----------



## Wheels65

Congrats SD, so good to see happy news  My new friend and I are doing great too, and the sex is off the charts!


----------



## heartsbeating

aww butterflies..! What a great feeling 

I like the touch of getting her a coffee. 

Your post made me smile!


----------



## sd212

Wow folks!!!! I spent some time with her today at a picnic today and we talked for 2 hours on the phone tonight. 

*Wow, wow, wow!!!!!*

I'm no Wheels65 but I'm thrilled with this!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Deejo

Congratulations, that is very heart-warming ...

Now go hit that sh!t like a ninth inning home run with the bases loaded! ... or maybe get some ice cream ...


----------



## one_strange_otter

Veronica Corningstone: I swore that I would never
get involved with a coworker.

Ron Burgundy: Wait. What if, just for tonight,we weren't coworkers?
We were co-people?

Veronica Corningstone: I don't...

Ron Burgundy: Shh.
You be a woman.
I'll be a man.
That's all.

Veronica Corningstone: Oh.


----------



## Deejo

one_strange_otter said:


> Veronica Corningstone: I swore that I would never
> get involved with a coworker.
> 
> Ron Burgundy: Wait. What if, just for tonight,we weren't coworkers?
> We were co-people?
> 
> Veronica Corningstone: I don't...
> 
> Ron Burgundy: Shh.
> You be a woman.
> I'll be a man.
> That's all.
> 
> Veronica Corningstone: Oh.



Very ... very nice. You can also run this up the flag-pole and see if anyone salutes ...

Anchorman Pool Party Pick Up Scene - YouTube


----------



## belljason92

Its rally good for you, congratulations SD, Keep it up.


----------



## ProfJ

Yay!! That coffee was a nice touch, very romantic and innocent at the same time.
I wish someone would ask me for my favorite coffee soon. LOL!


----------



## sd212

Just dying to tell everyone I can how great I finally feel!

Things continue to go great with this one! She and I have talked every night this week and texted every day. So dang exciting to feel this!
Going to take it slowly, I promise, but I'm so excited!

Life is great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brendan

sd212-i was also happy for you after reading this, keep us updated.
I have only been seperated from wife for 5 months, but also met someone a few weeks ago.

i thought we hit it off also and felt those feelings you described. Gorgeous, smart, witty, friendly girl. I also work with her in different departments. Like you i didnt act on it and although felt we have been flirting the last few weeks thought it may have been me hoping rather than excepting we were flirting around eacother.

But on the weekend one of her friends asked me when me and her friend were going to start dating. She then went on to say, everyone can see yous want eachother and the chemistry is there. She then said this girls friend of 10 years can see she is something there.

**** i was i happy. she then went on to say. "just take it slow though as you have ex wife and daughter but she just needs to know that your un emotionally attached"

Hope it works out!


----------



## Jellybeans

Deejo said:


> Now go hit that sh!t like a ninth inning home run with the bases loaded! ... or maybe get some ice cream ...


LOVE THIS! Hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## sd212

This is all such good stuff, great replies :rofl:

For what its worth, I'm stepping back and taking things slowly with her. I caught myself getting wrapped up and running full steam ahead so I'm going to put on the brakes and take a deep breath.

I want to be in love so badly BUT I have to recognize that part of me and not do the wrong thing b/c of it.
*
So proud of myself for recognizing this. I married the wrong person b/c I didn't do this in the past.*


----------



## Jellybeans

Good for you for taking it slow. It's better to be honest with yourself about your feelings and take it easy then to rush into something before you are ready.

But man, doesn't that "heady" feeling you get in the beginning when you meet someone totally OWN? It's amazing


----------



## brendan

sd212, ill be like you. going to take a backward step and she can make the moves when shes comfortable.

I asked her today for her number and got no reply? ouch.


----------



## morituri

Jellybeans said:


> Good for you for taking it slow. It's better to be onest with yourself abou tyour feelings and take it easy then to rush into something beoe ou are ready.
> 
> But man, doesn't that "heady" feeling you get in the beginning when you meet someone totally OWN? It's amazing


And also makes us open our eyes as to how dead wrong we were to believe that our ex was the end all be all in our lives. It's great to finally see this truth with our own eyes.


----------



## that_girl

Love this thread!

I like that you're taking it slow. I know you want to be in love, but make sure it's with HER and not just with the feelings of love you have right now.


----------



## sd212

that_girl said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> I like that you're taking it slow. I know you want to be in love, but make sure it's with HER and not just with the feelings of love you have right now.


So completely trying to stay committed to this! Just today things got even more exciting!! Basically she just let loose via text on how much she was enjoying all of this and how happy this is making her. We ended up in a meeting together (not something that should ever happen) and we sat next to each other and whispered the whole time. It is so "high school" silly but so much fun. 

B/c of both having wonderful small children, up till today we had not spent much time physically together, just lots of hours on the phone. But, we hung out in this meeting and then took a long walk together. I is absolutely CRAZY to be feeling the things I'm feeling :smthumbup:

I literally walk around with a big smile on my face all the time. All my employees are like, "who is this new boss we have!?!" I am sure that it won't be long before we can't take it anymore and will be spending some real time together. 
*
How do I take it slow once we allow ourselves to be alone and "dating"? I honestly don't even know how to do it? *I always have gone fully into deep relationships?

Did I mention I'm on top of the world!!!! :lol:

And for anyone out there still in the horrible depression part of this journey, I can honestly say my X barely crosses my mind, ever!


----------



## Deejo

Screw slow.

Just let it be what it's supposed to be. Sometimes they keep. Sometimes they don't.

I just came out of without question ... the most passionate post-marriage relationship I've had.
It was intense. Vibrant, Open, honest, fun, sexual, casual, intelligent, silly and absolutely awesome.

Came in, and blew out like a hurricane. Lasted six weeks. We packed a lot into six weeks.

Neither one of us put on the brakes. I didn't see any reason to, nor did she. It was intense, and very, very positive. And then she simply spooked.

Don't really know why. Didn't feel compelled to ask ... which I think freaked her out more. I have a very simple bottom line ... I want to be with someone who wants to be with me ... and if they aren't sure of that after jumping in, well then ... off you go. I'm not going to chase, or spend time worrying about what I did, or didn't do. Couldn't be bothered. But I wouldn't trade those six weeks either.

So ... onto the next. Date with a lovely pediatrician tomorrow.


----------



## sd212

@Deejo - Oh how tempting it is to jump right in as you describe but I think this one is pretty special. Like, for real special. I really don't know. My IC says I'll probably go head first no matter what I "should" do. I'm afraid she might be right...


----------



## Jellybeans

morituri said:


> And also makes us open our eyes as to how dead wrong we were to believe that our ex was the end all be all in our lives. It's great to finally see this truth with our own eyes.


Preach! That is so true 



Deejo said:


> Screw slow.
> 
> Just let it be what it's supposed to be. Sometimes they keep. Sometimes they don't.
> 
> I just came out of without question ... the most passionate post-marriage relationship I've had.
> It was intense. Vibrant, Open, honest, fun, sexual, casual, intelligent, silly and absolutely awesome.
> 
> Came in, and blew out like a hurricane. Lasted six weeks. We packed a lot into six weeks.
> 
> Neither one of us put on the brakes. I didn't see any reason to, nor did she. It was intense, and very, very positive. And then she simply spooked.
> 
> Don't really know why. Didn't feel compelled to ask ... which I think freaked her out more. I have a very simple bottom line ... I want to be with someone who wants to be with me ... and if they aren't sure of that after jumping in, well then ... off you go. I'm not going to chase, or spend time worrying about what I did, or didn't do. Couldn't be bothered. But I wouldn't trade those six weeks either.
> 
> So ... onto the next. Date with a lovely pediatrician tomorrow.


I do love this post! 

SD: stop fearing. Let things happen as they do. You can't plan if you will be really into someone or not. Just go with it. If you want to go slow, go slow. If you want to rush, well, do it. You only get 1 life. Stop analyzing. Start living. 

You are turning a corner and that is great. :smthumbup:


----------



## ralk

So happy for you  great work place by the way, nice to have people looking out for one another  Good luck and hope it develops into something amazing...:smthumbup:


----------



## sd212

Some people seem to like this thread so I'll add the latest update : )

Things are going pretty darn good. I completely hear everyone who says just go for it but I'm someone who needs to keep being happy with just being me so I'm still committed to taking it slowly.

That said, this woman is pretty amazing. We continue to talk alot on the phone but *FINALLY *got to spend some serious real time together this weekend! No surprise to either of us, being alone was extremely comfortable and we were physically extremely compatible! : ) Just really feels natural with this one. 

Really makes me look back at my marriage and realize how much I had to be someone I'm not. Nice to be with a woman who, honest to God, likes me exactly as I am. And she is exactly who she is.


----------



## Deejo

People like this thread because people on the boards love hearing genuinely good, happy news.

I hear what you are saying about how a positive, healthy relationship can give you quite the perspective on your marriage. I found it quite sad actually ... for both of us.

Move at the pace that feels right. 

One of my biggest happy, rediscoveries was ... making out.

I think kissing is underrated because everyone wants to get to what comes after the making out.

I dig it.


----------



## turkish

This thread is making me feel rather positive to what I have ahead of me. I'll take my time, get in shape, continue to better myself as a man, and totally looking forward to getting on the prowl! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sisters359

Going slowly really means not letting your judgment get warped by your emotions--"You fall in love with personality; you marry and live with character." Have a ton of fun and just wait to see if she has the kind of character you admire--truly honest, able to deal with stress, etc. Don't let your judgment of how compatible you are in terms of character (same morals, etc) be determined by all the good stuff that happens in the first months of a relationship. Give it time so you can see her in all sorts of situations, and see if she is truly worth your love. After that, well, you are certainly free to love as much as you want. Good luck!


----------



## vi_bride04

sisters359 said:


> Going slowly really means not letting your judgment get warped by your emotions--"You fall in love with personality; you marry and live with character." Have a ton of fun and just wait to see if she has the kind of character you admire--truly honest, able to deal with stress, etc. Don't let your judgment of how compatible you are in terms of character (same morals, etc) be determined by all the good stuff that happens in the first months of a relationship. Give it time so you can see her in all sorts of situations, and see if she is truly worth your love. After that, well, you are certainly free to love as much as you want. Good luck!


By chance I saw this thread. I love this post right here. Something that gives me so much hope for maybe possibly getting married again if I can find the right partner. 

SOMEONE WHO ACCEPTS ME AND LETS ME BE ME <---- that is my dream


----------

